# dashboard removal



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

can someone post pics/diagrams of how to remove the dashboard


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I'll see what I can find for you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I'll see what I can find for you. *


Thanx.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Pop the Air vents off in the very front of the dast. There should be 4 bolts up there. Remove your glove box, I think that there are two right behind that. and there should be one behind the instrument cluster. If you want a diagram - go to your local Nissan Dealership and ask them if you can look at the Mechanics manual - there's a diagram in there that shows the locations of all the screws on the dash. . I used to have one when I had my max - but I sold it. 

Remember, your gonna have to drop the steering column by removing the two bolts that hold it in, the glove box, the instrument cluster, the bezel around your audio/air controls, and more. It's not that easy either - it took me about two days of work to swap out the interior of my car (including dash and carpets). Good luck 

Also, you could probably find the answers to any of your questions by searching through the Maxima.org 3rd Gen forums (that's where I got my info on how to remove the dash). I'll take a look over there and see if I can find you a link.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Here you go  :

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=131791&highlight=dash

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23931&highlight=dash


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

rbloedow said:


> *Pop the Air vents off in the very front of the dast. There should be 4 bolts up there. Remove your glove box, I think that there are two right behind that. and there should be one behind the instrument cluster. If you want a diagram - go to your local Nissan Dealership and ask them if you can look at the Mechanics manual - there's a diagram in there that shows the locations of all the screws on the dash. . I used to have one when I had my max - but I sold it.
> 
> Remember, your gonna have to drop the steering column by removing the two bolts that hold it in, the glove box, the instrument cluster, the bezel around your audio/air controls, and more. It's not that easy either - it took me about two days of work to swap out the interior of my car (including dash and carpets). Good luck
> 
> Also, you could probably find the answers to any of your questions by searching through the Maxima.org 3rd Gen forums (that's where I got my info on how to remove the dash). I'll take a look over there and see if I can find you a link. *


Thanx alot. It's for my dad. We've got 3 maximas now, he picked up another for my mom to drive to work(beater) and wanted to swap dashboards.

He's not internet savvy and I usually don't visit nissan boards and this was the only one I could find. I appreciate the help.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

No problem


----------

